# here we go ....straight outta Florida...Schwinn DeWalt?



## bobcycles (Jan 5, 2017)

Another buyer beware seller from trailer park central.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PREWAR-1930...247916?hash=item3d2f66716c:g:MzsAAOSwZQRYaZf-


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2017)

Why?


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 5, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Why?




Not a Bicycle light, Not Seiss, Not SilverRay, Not Schwinn...

basically a stream of BS to sell at 50 dollar automotive light.


----------



## Maskadeo (Jan 5, 2017)

But he wrote Seiss on the bottom with a Sharpie!!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## bobcycles (Jan 5, 2017)

they look similar but that one is definitely not the Bicycle light by Delta...I believe Chrysler automotive?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2017)

I know a little bit about the seller. He buys popular items on eBay, sits on em for a while, maybe a year or longer and then resells them. Bet he got taken when he purchased this light.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 5, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I know a little bit about the seller. He buys popular items on eBay, sits on em for a while, maybe a year or longer and then resells them. Bet he got taken when he purchased this light.




...well that would be unfortunate.  I let him know that it's a car light, we'll see if he updates the auction.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 6, 2017)

It's even automotive Sharpie


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jan 6, 2017)

GOOD EYE BOB!
THANKS FOR WARNING!


----------



## old hotrod (Jan 7, 2017)

He has edited the listing to include automotive light...


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 7, 2017)

old hotrod said:


> He has edited the listing to include automotive light...




Yes he did. And he dropped the price.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 11, 2017)

I saw the original listing of those lights on ebay, they had a Buy it now price of $300 bucks for a pair or them. I think he hit the button thinking they were Silverays to later find out they were not. Now he's trying to get rid of them. I think those are Buick cowl lights if my memory serves me well (but they might be Cadillac) either way they are not bicycle lights.


----------



## morton (Jan 12, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I saw the original listing of those lights on ebay, they had a Buy it now price of $300 bucks for a pair or them. I think he hit the button thinking they were Silverays to later find out they were not. Now he's trying to get rid of them. I think those are Buick cowl lights if my memory serves me well (but they might be Cadillac) either way they are not bicycle lights.




For those of us who don't want to be "taken" in the future or list something incorrectly, how do you determine which is which?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jan 12, 2017)

morton said:


> For those of us who don't want to be "taken" in the future or list something incorrectly, how do you determine which is which?




Just by looking closely, there's no other way.


----------

